# Neymar, Psg e Barcellona in conferenza alle 23



## Willy Wonka (25 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato dal sito ufficiale del PSG, alle ore 23 italiane andrà in scena una conferenza stampa indetta a sorpresa dai parigini. Mezz'ora più tardi, alle ore 23.30 sarà la volta del Barcellona. Impossibile credere ad una coincidenza, siamo alle battute finali del caso Neymar? 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## _ET_ (25 Luglio 2017)

Già.Clamoroso!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2017)

Se davvero succede è meglio che ci spicciamo a chiudere per l'obiettivo importante in attacco, qualunque esso sia.

Questo trasferimento è probabile che scatenerà un giro di attaccanti che coinvolgerà parecchie squadre.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal sito ufficiale del PSG, alle ore 23 italiane andrà in scena una conferenza stampa indetta a sorpresa dai parigini. Mezz'ora più tardi, alle ore 23.30 sarà la volta del Barcellona. Impossibile credere ad una coincidenza, siamo alle battute finali del caso Neymar?
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal sito ufficiale del PSG, alle ore 23 italiane andrà in scena una conferenza stampa indetta a sorpresa dai parigini. Mezz'ora più tardi, alle ore 23.30 sarà la volta del Barcellona. Impossibile credere ad una coincidenza, siamo alle battute finali del caso Neymar?
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Eh si ormai ci siamo. Temo che dopo la chiusura di questo trasferimento ci saranno delle pesanti conseguenze. La UEFA dovrebbe prendere delle contromisure...


----------



## Gas (25 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se davvero succede è meglio che ci spicciamo a chiudere per l'obiettivo importante in attacco, qualunque esso sia.
> 
> Questo trasferimento è probabile che scatenerà un giro di attaccanti che coinvolgerà parecchie squadre.



Verissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Operazione che suppongo sarà comunque ben lontana dalle cifre che si erano lette.

PSG probabilmente pagherà tra i 150 e i 180 milioni, potrebbe anche venire inserito Verratti (ma dubito visto Raiola che pare volerlo portare allo UTD adesso)

Neymar diventerà ufficialmente il giocatore più pagato al mondo, il Barca si troverà con una valanga di soldi, un posto libero da spalla di Messi e un ingaggio monstre in meno

Andranno sicuro su qualche giocatore tipo Dybala o Hazard


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Operazione che suppongo sarà comunque ben lontana dalle cifre che si erano lette.
> 
> PSG probabilmente pagherà tra i 150 e i 180 milioni, potrebbe anche venire inserito Verratti (ma dubito visto Raiola che pare volerlo portare allo UTD adesso)
> 
> ...


Avranno anche una valanga di soldi, che, tra l'altro, avevano già, ma Neymar non lo sostituisci; dopo Messi e Ronaldo, il brasiliano è il più forte giocatore del mondo.


----------



## krull (25 Luglio 2017)

Conferenza congiunta...che roba strana però...penso è perchè hanno pagato la clausola


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avranno anche una valanga di soldi, che, tra l'altro, avevano già, ma Neymar non lo sostituisci; dopo Messi e Ronaldo, il brasiliano è il più forte giocatore del mondo.



Il punto è che se il giocatore decide che dopo 4 anni è stanco di fare la spalla a Messi (a cui il Barca ha rinnovato mi pare per altri 5, quindi spalla in eterno) non è che puoi trattenerlo per forza..almeno ti riempi di soldi con cui provare a sostituirlo (e per me lo faranno, al Barca Neymar non ha mai mostrato il 100% del suo potenziale)

Neymar dal canto suo a 25 anni pare abbia deciso di uscire dall'ombra di Messi per provare a dimostrare di essere un numero uno assoluto (anche nello stipendio), scelta che condivido..è il giocatore più importante del Brasile, non può fare una carriera da spalla in eterno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che se il giocatore decide che dopo 4 anni è stanco di fare la spalla a Messi (a cui il Barca ha rinnovato mi pare per altri 5, quindi spalla in eterno) non è che puoi trattenerlo per forza..almeno ti riempi di soldi con cui provare a sostituirlo (e per me lo faranno, al Barca Neymar non ha mai mostrato il 100% del suo potenziale)
> 
> Neymar dal canto suo a 25 anni pare abbia deciso di uscire dall'ombra di Messi per provare a dimostrare di essere un numero uno assoluto (anche nello stipendio), scelta che condivido..è il giocatore più importante del Brasile, non può fare una carriera da spalla in eterno


Ah certo; intendevo dire che il Barça non fa l'affare in nessun modo.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avranno anche una valanga di soldi, che, tra l'altro, avevano già, ma Neymar non lo sostituisci; dopo Messi e Ronaldo, il brasiliano è il più forte giocatore del mondo.



Con la Juventus manco l'ha strusciata, dai...uno come CR7 è 10 spanne sopra...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah certo; intendevo dire che il Barça non fa l'affare in nessun modo.



Penso che il Barca di venderlo non avesse nessuna voglia (anche perché sembra non abbiano problemi economici), il trio Messi-Neymar-Suarez era una roba da leggenda, anche mediaticamente...
Sarà impossibile ricreare qualcosa di simile..

Poi a livello di marketing non esiste un altro Neymar..proprio nemmeno alla lontana..manco se prendessero Mbappé


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con la Juventus manco l'ha strusciata, dai...uno come CR7 è 10 spanne sopra...


Infatti ho detto dopo Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto dopo Messi e Ronaldo.



Ah non ho letto  sorry, era la foga di rispondere ad una ipotetica baggianata


----------



## Aragorn (25 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me andranno a Dortmund e prenderanno Dembele, in quel caso addio Aubameyang


----------



## Snake (25 Luglio 2017)

sono le press conference prima del match, giocano entrambe domani. Qualcuno ha voluto fare sensazionalismo sul nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con la Juventus manco l'ha strusciata, dai...uno come CR7 è 10 spanne sopra...



sicuramente, Ronaldo e Messi non rinascono. Ma non possono essere SEMPRE loro il termine di paragone.
Per la cronaca: Ronaldo non l'ha strusciata per diversi anni in Champions. Anche contro di noi (marcato da ODDO) non l'ha strusciata


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal sito ufficiale del PSG, alle ore 23 italiane andrà in scena una conferenza stampa indetta a sorpresa dai parigini. Mezz'ora più tardi, alle ore 23.30 sarà la volta del Barcellona. Impossibile credere ad una coincidenza, siamo alle battute finali del caso Neymar?
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Annunceranno che va all'inter...

#lapotenzaelamaestositàdisuning


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me non si muove. Le conferenze non sono per le prossime gare di ICC?!


----------



## Igniorante (25 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sicuramente, Ronaldo e Messi non rinascono. Ma non possono essere SEMPRE loro il termine di paragone.
> Per la cronaca: Ronaldo non l'ha strusciata per diversi anni in Champions. Anche contro di noi (marcato da ODDO) non l'ha strusciata



Anche questo è vero


----------



## pennyhill (25 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me non si muove. *Le conferenze non sono per le prossime gare di ICC?*!



Sì, conferenza con Emery e Cavani.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2017)

Un castello costruito sul nulla


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

Ma santa miseria pensavo veramente che questi annunciavano il trasferimento del secolo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Luglio 2017)

ma siamo veramente sicuri che questi vogliono sganciare 222 mln per Neymar ? 
poi queste spese non le capirò mai... se si infortuna poi ?


----------



## krull (26 Luglio 2017)

Strano che il Barcellona abbia come sponsor la Qatar Airways di proprietà dello stesso sceicco che possiede il PSG.....


----------

